#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 迷路了很久的新(?)獸，我終於走回樂園了QwQ!!!

## 小龜

嗯...大家好唷>A</
我是小龜，是隻不算太新的新獸(?)
迷路(?)了很久，今天終於又回到樂園了~感覺好懷念呀>ω<
樂園多了一些功能都看不懂，不只新的，脫離太久連舊的都不會啦~~~Orz
目前還在努力摸索中...
不過就算消失了那麼久，還是一點都沒有長大QwQ
依舊是隻只會聊天的小龜-//w//-"
總之呢~ 希望能多認識點新獸友~(不要欺負小龜唷QωQ)
也希望之前的獸友們都還記得小龜>^<

又要開始在樂園裡滾來滾去啦！

----------


## 幻魂血牙

你好  :Very Happy: D
這裡是血牙，可以叫我鴨血或鴨鴨甚麼的w(x
歡迎回來!!希望你在這裡玩得愉快
記得常來聊天室喔~晚上不定時播出
基情滿滿動力四射的聊天(?)
總而請多指教很高興認識你

----------


## 極風

小龜好久不見了

歡迎你回來樂園   QwQ

很期待能繼續看到小龜滾來滾去   XD   請多指教囉

----------


## 帝嵐

小龜你好~
歡迎你回歸狼樂
我是銀星 叫我阿銀就可以了
也希望你回歸後能繼續活躍!!

----------


## 黑倫

是小龜>A<
真的很久沒看到可愛萌萌的小龜了WWW
雖然然在FB算常見WWW
(狂蹭

----------


## 小龜

> 你好 D
> 這裡是血牙，可以叫我鴨血或鴨鴨甚麼的w(x
> 歡迎回來!!希望你在這裡玩得愉快
> 記得常來聊天室喔~晚上不定時播出
> 基情滿滿動力四射的聊天(?)
> 總而請多指教很高興認識你


鴨鴨你好嘎OwO
小龜會常常出沒在聊天室的(?)
雖然晚上的機會倒是很少TAT
不過希望能多多遇到大家唷>A</




> 小龜好久不見了
> 
> 歡迎你回來樂園   QwQ
> 
> 很期待能繼續看到小龜滾來滾去   XD   請多指教囉


極風>w</
小龜會努力滾滾的！(滾滾極風)(?)




> 小龜你好~
> 歡迎你回歸狼樂
> 我是銀星 叫我阿銀就可以了
> 也希望你回歸後能繼續活躍!!


阿銀你好~
其實最近還滿忙的...不過小龜還是會努力滾來樂園的>^<




> 是小龜>A<
> 真的很久沒看到可愛萌萌的小龜了WWW
> 雖然然在FB算常見WWW
> (狂蹭


倫倫>^<
應該是可怕兇兇小龜！(?)
小龜可是很兇的唷>口</（撲倒蹭蹭）


雖然現在的時間很少，但是小龜還是會努力上來樂園的！
希望能多多遇見各種獸獸\OωO/
然後阿~ 哼哼哼！小龜找到多重引用文章了唷！ ˋωˊ（果然還是可以慢慢熟悉樂園的！）

----------


## 幻星嵐

小龜 你好~   很高興認識你OωO//
我是幻星嵐，至於要怎麼稱呼的話就都可以(?)只要我有意識到的話~
詳情的話，可能就不好意思的請參考一下我的自介了>"<
希望有機會的話可以多聊聊還有多互相認識~

----------


## 小龜

> 小龜 你好~   很高興認識你OωO//
> 我是幻星嵐，至於要怎麼稱呼的話就都可以(?)只要我有意識到的話~
> 詳情的話，可能就不好意思的請參考一下我的自介了>"<
> 希望有機會的話可以多聊聊還有多互相認識~


嗯...那就叫嵐嵐吧>A</
嵐嵐你好唷~
小龜會比較常出沒在聊天室(?)
可以去那邊撞撞看小龜，說不定會看到小龜正在滾來滾去翻來翻去?（不）

----------

